# Forget SSDs and Hard Drives! Imperial March featuring ...



## Scrianinoff (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWkUFxItWmU


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Oct 5, 2012)

Now in V.I. form:

http://www.strayworx.com/teh-fl0ppy/


----------



## PMortise (Oct 5, 2012)

That made the geek in me grin from ear to ear :D


----------



## lux (Oct 5, 2012)

couldnt resist getting one


----------

